# Hibiscus with a list of Do's & Dont's



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The gulf coast has a couple differnt chapters of Hibiscus Society's / clubs.

They do shows from Lousiana to Texas and you also have clubs out of Florida.

Hibiscus are tropical, they come in hundreds of different varieties of color combinations- all with 5 petals.

Hibiscus have been hybridized over the years to develop the various colors and shapes. They get classified as Singles, Doubles or miniature.

They all need the same FOUR ingredients:

SUN
WATER
GOOD SOIL
FERTILIZER

DO's
Keep young plants in a protected area prior to putting them in direct sunlight.
Check new plants for pest so you don't infect existing Hibiscus.
The new plant will need to transplanted into a larger pot with GOOD soil with GOOD drainage.

DO transition even if you are planting into the ground to give the plant time to adjust to new home.

DO water plants before and after fertilizing.

DO clean your pruning sheers with alcohol, hydrogen- peroxide of hand sanitizer between plants to avoid contamination.

DO keep mulch away from trunk of plant.

DONT's
Don't prune Hibiscus from November through Febuary.

Don't over water- They don't like wet feet.

Don't use plastic sheets to protect plants from freeze- Sheets are OK
If you have to use plastic do NOT let the plastic touch the plant.

Don't use Malathion as an insecticide.

Here area few pics from the true Pro's - let's see yours!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Here are a few more pics


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

If I can't use Malathion, what is an acceptable pesticide? 

My troubled one is slowly looking better. Had 4 huge blooms yesterday.

Thanks for tips!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

good tips.
I planted 9 new ones at the new house this spring. All different varieties.
So far so good. They are my favorite ornamental.
I planted them in ground, knowing its risky if we get hard freezes.
But......I sure love them.
Ill post some pics of some big blooms.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Here are some pics....





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

These are my favorites...they are huge and never fail me!


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Redfish, those are some beautiful hibiscus. Where did you get them would love to get some for the wife.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Uncle P,

A friend of mine on Tiki rooted it from her mother plant, mine was the only one of several that rooted. If you study up on h ow to do it, I will give you a couple to try and root.

RF


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Another don't. Don't plant if you have a deer problem. Deer love them........


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a few doubles.


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

Another one


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

Another. The color kinda washes out with my cell phone pic.


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

Another.


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

One thing I haven't figured out is that I can never really get my doubles to open up like most I see. It could be a water issue since sometimes I will forget to water for a day or two. I fertize every few days with the space city fertilizer and recently bought some potassium to foliar feed them to see if that helps with blooms and hopefully even brighter flowers.


----------

